# Inter Juve: finale Coppa Italia. 11 maggio ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma

Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?

Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


----------



## mark (9 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo vadano ai supplementari e ci scappi qualche infortunio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21



Io spero nella sconfitta dei prescritti.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

120 min di partita + coppa ai rigori alla Juventus.


----------



## David Gilmour (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


In primis, un asteroide.
In secundis, tempi supplementari.
In tertiis, nonostante tutto, spero vincano i cuginastri: ogni vittoria dei carcerati per me è insopportabile. Li odio più di qualsiasi altra cosa al mondo. L'Inter è una mafia di passaggio, quegli altri sono sempre pronti.
Da ultimo, e più importante, mi auguro un'autentica battaglia con una caterva di infortuni per quelli con la maglia nera e azzurra.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> In primis, un asteroide.
> In secundis, tempi supplementari.
> In tertiis, nonostante tutto, spero vincano i cuginastri: ogni vittoria dei carcerati per me è insopportabile. Li odio più di qualsiasi altra cosa al mondo. L'Inter è una mafia di passaggio, quegli altri sono sempre pronti.
> Da ultimo, e più importante, mi auguro un'autentica battaglia con una caterva di infortuni per quelli con la maglia nera e azzurra.


La Coppa Italia vale il giusto, ne hanno già mille figurati una in più o una in meno.
Ma il contraccolpo psicologico che possono avere a nostro favore è fondamentale.


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Prima volta nella mia vita, a memoria, che tiferò Juve. La Rubinda deve essere distrutta. Certo, un contorno di falli devastanti, infortuni e rissa con panchine in campo mi farebbe piacere.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2022)

Tiferò Juve, ma vista la Juve di questa stagione non ho grandi speranze.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Maggio 2022)

Non tiferò mai per la Juventus.
Tifo per i supplementari.
Il contraccolpo peggiore per i neroassurdi è che noi battiamo l'Atalanta, altrimenti tornerebbero a crederci a prescindere da come va la Coppa Italia.


----------



## Zenos (9 Maggio 2022)

Si fa davvero fatica a tifare una delle due.lo scorso anno avrei tifato senza alcun ombra di dubbio per i nati male ora sono combattuto. Ovviamente spero in 120 minuti con giocatori che escono per crampi,botte da orbi,collaterali che partono.


----------



## EmmePi (9 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Speriamo vadano ai supplementari e ci scappi qualche infortunio.


Giocando sotto una bufera di acqua e vento.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Maggio 2022)

A malincuore ma mi tocca sperare in un trionfo dei gobbi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Maggio 2022)

Innanzitutto speriamo nei tempi supplementari  
120 minuti di gioco non glie li dovrebbe togliere nessuno !

Poi un golletto a culo della juve a 10 secondi dal termine sarebbe il massimo


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 120 min di partita + coppa ai rigori alla Juventus.


Con rigore decisivo sparato dal turco direttamente fuori dallo stadio e pallone ritrovato nel Tevere il giorno dopo.
P.s.: la data della partita, poi, non è proprio incoraggiante per i prescritti, eh...


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto speriamo nei tempi supplementari
> 120 minuti di gioco non glie li dovrebbe togliere nessuno !
> 
> Poi un golletto a culo della juve a 10 secondi dal termine sarebbe il massimo


Nono, rigori con Caccanoglu che spara fuori


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Tocca tifare per i gobbi


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Tre assunti: 

- Tifare supplementari + rigori 
- Tifare per le tibie rotte 
- Tifare in ultima istanza per la Juve 

Questa è una partita tosta in un momento delicato.
Una finale a questo punto ruba energie non solo fisiche, ma mentali. 
Un'inter che gioca nella bolgia di Cagliari con 3-4 giorni di riposo e con le scorie di una finale (che comunque finisca non è mai facile da giocare) potrebbe riservare sorprese, ma non ci spero troppo.
Purtroppo hanno tranquillamente la qualità per vincerle nettamente tutte e tre (la juve al momento è imbarazzante e Allegri sembra riuscito a distruggere Vlahovic), visto anche che di cali fisici sembrano non averne.
Speriamo che questo ultimo infasettimanale gli spezzi le gambe... non possono sempre andare avanti come un treno, su


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Servirebbe che questa coppa la perdessero tutti e due


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Maggio 2022)

tifo gobbi TUTTA LA VITA


----------



## Goro (9 Maggio 2022)

Parecchi juventini tifano noi per lo scudetto quindi in questo caso tiferò loro, abbiamo un nemico comune


----------



## peo74 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Io pure tiferò, turandomi il naso, Giuve


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Maggio 2022)

Chi vince non è importante basta che il viaggio di ritorno da roma lo facciano in


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Tiferò Juve come detto, certo turandomi il naso, perché i manigoldi perdazzurri non devono vincere nessun trofeo quest'anno.
Deve essere una delusione totale per loro, assoluta. Li voglio vedere scornati, disfatti, senza niente a cui aggrapparsi, con la prospettiva di aver già finito un ciclo durato una sola stagione. E nel loro futuro solo ombre e polvere.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Questo asse Milan-Ladri che si sta formando è una cosa disgustosa, ma si sa che la guerra fa strani compagni di letto  io spero la portino a casa acciughina & co ma rigorosamente al 120'


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


in caso di rossi, si passa alla prossima coppa italia vero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2022)

Crac Barella, crac Skriniar, crac Brozovic, crac Lautaro.

E crac anche qualche gobbo, che non fa mai male...


----------



## Nomaduk (9 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 120 min di partita + coppa ai rigori alla Juventus.


Più infortuni e vari acciacchi. Più treno o aereo che ha un ritardo per tornare a Milano.


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

Asp ma sta partita dove la devono giocare?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2022)

Avevo grandi speranze per i carcerati bianconeri per quella partita di campionato, ma sono riusciti a farsi infinocchiare persino a casa loro. Quindi, spero soltanto che almeno li stanchino.


----------



## darden (9 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Asp ma sta partita dove la devono giocare?



All'olimpico a Roma


----------



## kYMERA (9 Maggio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> All'olimpico a Roma


Pensavo in Arabia Saudita o qualche posto del genere. Mi sono confuso con la SuperCoppa
Peccato


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La Coppa Italia vale il giusto, ne hanno già mille figurati una in più o una in meno.
> Ma il contraccolpo psicologico che possono avere a nostro favore è fondamentale.


Neanche a Bologna con radu hanno avuto contraccolpi, quindi ci credo poco che l'eventuale sconfitta li destabilizzi.

Tifo per supplementari e mattanza fra risse infortuni e ladrate gobbe per farli rosicare un po'.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Maggio 2022)

Spero nei supplementari e rigori


----------



## Stex (9 Maggio 2022)

tifiamo tutti per i supplementari


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si fa davvero fatica a tifare una delle due.lo scorso anno avrei tifato senza alcun ombra di dubbio per i nati male ora sono combattuto. Ovviamente spero in 120 minuti con giocatori che escono per crampi,botte da orbi*,collaterali che partono.*


Ho sputato tutta l'acqua che avevo in bocca. Un Zenos grintoso, alla Gattuso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Tiferò Juve come detto, certo turandomi il naso, perché i manigoldi perdazzurri non devono vincere nessun trofeo quest'anno.
> Deve essere una delusione totale per loro, assoluta. Li voglio vedere scornati, disfatti, senza niente a cui aggrapparsi, con la prospettiva di aver già finito un ciclo durato una sola stagione. E nel loro futuro solo ombre e polvere.


Allora hai sbagliato stagione perché la Supercoppa italiana è già loro.. Non ti ricordi Leo pronto a salire x i calci di rigore!? Grazie Dio del calcio!! la delusione era palpabile


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Maggio 2022)

Io spero in uno stiramento di brozovic
perché senza di lui la corazzata diventa un bide 
e i rigori come noi.. cioè 150 tiri prima di vincere contro quella squadra immonda


----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (10 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2233



Niente da fare. Mi tocca tifare i gobbi domani sera


----------



## folletto (10 Maggio 2022)

Visto che il meteorite non arriva bisogna tifare per una partita interminabile, supplementari, interruzioni di ogni tipo, black out dei riflettori, risse, rigori ad oltranza poi chi vince vince non me ne può fregare di meno


----------



## Roger84 (10 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 120 min di partita + coppa ai rigori alla Juventus.


È quello che vorrei tanto.....ma l'importante è che nn vinca l'inda!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2233



17 Maggio 2003: Campionato Milan - Bologna
20 Maggio 2003: Finale CI Roma - Milan (Andata)
24 Maggio 2003: Ultima di Campionato Piacenza - Milan
28 Maggio 2003: Finale Milan - Juve
31 Maggio 2003: Finale CI Milan - Roma (Ritorno)

Che personaggio vergognoso che é sto Spiaze.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


.


----------



## malos (11 Maggio 2022)

Spero partita sfiancante, rigori e vittoria gobba. E l'nter che si affloscia.

Ovviamente invece i ratti saranno già 2-0 a fine primo tempo.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Spero sempre in un miracolo divino che non faccia vincere nessuna delle due, ma se devo tifare tifo per la giuve. Dopo 120 minuti e rigori infiniti tipo Rio Ave


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2022)

Supplementari
Rigori
Oltranza
Vittoria Juventus
Brozovic, Handa e Lautarchio che si rompono.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tre assunti:
> 
> - Tifare supplementari + rigori
> - Tifare per le tibie rotte
> ...


Tutto giusto, ricordati però che la Juve ha ancora il dente avvelenato per i furti subiti in campionato (mai e poi mai soltanto un paio di anni fa avrei immaginato di dover scrivere una cosa simile sui gobbi...) e hanno contato i giorni che mancavano a questa partita, come fanno i detenuti con la data di scarcerazione. Dobbiamo sperare che stasera deflagri il tutto, anche perchè oltre alla sottrazione delle energie fisiche e mentali che hai citato, la prevedibile reazione da checca isterica di Inzaghi in caso di sconfitta coronerebbe l'opera di distruzione a livello di morale dei prescritti.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Questo asse Milan-Ladri che si sta formando è una cosa disgustosa, ma si sa che la guerra fa strani compagni di letto  io spero la portino a casa acciughina & co ma rigorosamente al 120'


Con lautaro crociato rotto che esce fuori in "barella" (quest'ultimo distorsione alla caviglia)  
E autorete cacaroglu al 119esimo quando si è ancora sullo 0-0


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2233


Anche la partita con il Bologna poteva essere recuperata a fine campionato, magari facendola diventare un'amichevole.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Maggio 2022)

...oltre alla bomba d'acqua che precede di poco la partita che inzuppa il rettangolo di gioco, ed il temporale (che non pregiudica comunque la gara) che si abbatte a metà del primo tempo.
E per non farci mancare nulla... perfino uno sciopero improvviso degli aerei per cui devono tornare a Milano in pullman... che fatalmente buca una ruota in autostrada, anche in questo caso sotto violento temporale.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Ai tempi supplementari devono andare, partita ad altissimi ritmi, 3-3 con sconfitta dell'Inter ai rigori, dopo 12 rigori per parte tirati.


----------



## Freddiedevil (11 Maggio 2022)

Vincesse chiunque, mi frega meno di zero di tifare per i gobbi (anche se la tentazione c'è).

Si tifa per i supplementari, l'Inter avrà fretta di chiudere la partita, mentre la juve non avendo altri obiettivi stagionali è decisamente più tranquilla.

Speriamo in una doppia mattanza, pensaci tu Chiello


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Vedo la Juve favorita di poco per il fattore psicologico. Non credo perderanno un'altra volta e non credo perderanno proprio in una finale. Secondo me la stagione dei disagiati finirà con una supercoppetta.

Poi tutto può essere


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Route66 (11 Maggio 2022)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Vincesse chiunque, mi frega meno di zero di tifare per i gobbi (anche se la tentazione c'è).
> 
> Si tifa per i supplementari, l'Inter avrà fretta di chiudere la partita, mentre la juve non avendo altri obiettivi stagionali è decisamente più tranquilla.
> 
> Speriamo in una doppia mattanza, pensaci tu Chiello


Esatto, potrebbero alla fine non assegnare il trofeo per la mancanza legale di giocatori in campo e la partita viene ripetuta 
Piccole note a margine....
L'inda si presenta stranamente con la formazione tipo, strano non ci avrei scommesso un euro....
Notate la stranezza di DeSciglio, unico calciatore gobbo non ancora assimilato nel sistema giuve degli ultimi ventidue campionati che viene ammonito, espulso e rigorato come se avesse ancora la maglia rossonera addosso


----------



## davidelynch (11 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2235


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Spero di vedere un dominio nerazzurro con rapina a mano armata gobba. Le melme devono prendere una batosta psicologica per il campionato.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2235


Così si risolve anche il problema dei cinghiali a Roma.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Esatto, potrebbero alla fine non assegnare il trofeo per la mancanza legale di giocatori in campo e la partita viene ripetuta
> Piccole note a margine....
> *L'inda si presenta stranamente con la formazione tipo*, strano non ci avrei scommesso un euro....
> Notate la stranezza di DeSciglio, unico calciatore gobbo non ancora assimilato nel sistema giuve degli ultimi ventidue campionati che viene ammonito, espulso e rigorato come se avesse ancora la maglia rossonera addosso


Questa cosa è allucinante,
Se eccetuiamo qualche giornata di assenza per Bastoni, Brozovic e CORREA (capirai...), hanno avuto ZERO INFORTUNI.
Una vergogna.
Hanno goduto di un vantaggio assurdo rispetto a tutti.
Speriamo che gli tornino con gli interessi la prossima stagione!


----------



## sunburn (11 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Speriamo che gli tornino con gli interessi la prossima stagione!


Perché la prossima stagione? Un po’ di sportività, per Bacco! Vanno bene un paio di infortuni muscolari oggi per 12 giorni di stop.


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

Melmanoglu che tira alle stelle scivolando il 20esimo rigore a mezzanotte sarebbe un epilogo interessante


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Due squadre da schifare sempre ma dovendo proprio scegliere spero vincano i gobbi che, almeno, sono ladri dichiarati.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Juventus Inter, finale di Coppa Italia. Si gioca mercoledì 11 maggio 2022 alle ore 21 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma
> 
> Dove vedere Juve Inter in e streaming?
> 
> Diretta su Canale 5 dalle ore 21


Forza ragazzi, stasera, per stemperare la nostra tensione, al Cinema Olimpico danno "Ladri contro Ladri", una dark comedy che promette episodi e situazioni divertenti per i non coinvolti. 
Spero di divertirmi con furti, espulsioni, risse in campo e a bordo campo, gestione della partita impossibile. Poi vada come vada, basta che non vada all'Inda.


----------



## First93 (11 Maggio 2022)

Forza asteroide è già stato detto? Possibilmente sulle melme nate dopo


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Bene, comodo sul divano a tifare per i 120 e rigori.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma sti sub zero da dove sono usciti?!?


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque vincono i Gobbi


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

Cos'è sta trashata ?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Bella la Coppa…


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Ecco sta cocainomane


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Arisa ormai è ovunque


----------



## bmb (11 Maggio 2022)

Alla partita del padronato ci sono più strumenti che per il 2 giugno


----------



## bmb (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Arisa ormai è ovunque


Io la aspetto ancora su quel sito lì


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

A me basta qualche infortunio.

Nulla di grave, giusto per saltare le prossime due settimane.

Spero vinca la Juventus (e mi fa male anche il solo digitarlo).


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque lo stadio mi sembra pro Inter più che neutro.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Io la aspetto ancora su quel sito lì



Ormai ci manca poco


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Chiunque dovesse vincere, mi auguro una serie di rigori stile Rio Ave.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Già finita.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Melme in vantaggio


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Imbarazzante la difesa gobba.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

questi tirano al contrario nostro.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa a lasciarlo libero così? Che squadraccia la Rube


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Certo che allegri con sto 442 è rimasto al 1994


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

Barella >>>> Chalanoglu


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2022)

La Juve ha steso il tappeto rosso a barella ahahha

Una prateria davanti, nessun contrasto, e il codice fiscale che non prova neanche il tuffo, non sembrava così impossibile da parare


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Juve ha steso il tappeto rosso a barella ahahha
> 
> Una prateria davanti, nessun contrasto, e il codice fiscale che non prova neanche il tuffo, non sembrava così impossibile da parare


C'è Perin in porta


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che 'sti gobbi di emme hanno già resuscitato l'Inter una volta in campionato, ci manca solo che gli danno un'ulteriore spinta per la volata finale........


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Sti juventini qeust'anno neanche un favore ci fanno fatto.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Juve ha steso il tappeto rosso a barella ahahha
> 
> Una prateria davanti, nessun contrasto, e il codice fiscale che non prova neanche il tuffo, non sembrava così impossibile da parare


Purtroppo non c'è il codice fiscale, è Perin.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Che difesa passiva, Bernardeschi che fa finta di andare in pressing sul portatore e Barella libero di segnare un gol praticamente scontato, mi sembra di rivedere il Giannino di 5-6 anni fa...


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> C'è Perin in porta


Ah ecco


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Juve ha steso il tappeto rosso a barella ahahha
> 
> Una prateria davanti, nessun contrasto, e il codice fiscale che non prova neanche il tuffo, non sembrava così impossibile da parare



In porta c’è Perin che, secondo me, poco poteva fare.


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2022)

La Juve è qualcosa di inguardabile, abominevole il suo non gioco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Vlahovic è stato poco lungimirante andando in sta squadraccia, in estate avrebbe avuto opportunità migliori


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Vlahovic è stato poco lungimirante andando in sta squadraccia, in estate avrebbe avuto opportunità migliori


Vero, ma Ronaldo i suoi 30 li metteva anche con il non gioco di allegri


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

80 mln e mi stoppi a 3 metri come Piontek


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2022)

Che squadraccia sta Rube


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Pallone sgonfio, colpa dei piedacci dei gobbi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Cos'era sta trashata del replay fatto a fifa?


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma che cafonata ê questa cosa vituale?? Ahahahahah


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ma che cafonata ê questa cosa vituale?? Ahahahahah


La cosa più bella finora hahaha


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La Juve è qualcosa di inguardabile, abominevole il suo non gioco


riescono a far più schifo della juve di pirlo, e ce ne vuole. 

mai una gioia quando c'era da farci un favore. 
aspettarsi regali da sti maledetti è utopia. 

cmq se lo tengano stretto allegri a 9 mln l'anno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Guarda cosa ha preso sto cesso


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Gran parata questa


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Miracolo Handanovic


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2022)

Paratona. Alla Radu.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

tifiamo Giuve. Non vorrei venisse esonerato acciuga


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Mi aspetto un gol di Chiellini, non so perché.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Ahahah Caccanoglu


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Grande Turca


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Che missile della turca ahah


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Calha si autocalcia addosso, gran giocatore


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

De Ligt inguardabile


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

un bel replay in slowmotion su sta figura di melma del turco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu > De Ligt


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Se non altro la gobba li sta facendo correre un po' il che non è malaccio.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile Dybala cosa ha sbagliato


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

Dybala che sbaglia contro la sua squadra


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Gozzo è sbiancato con sto tiro di dybala


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Sarebbe anche ora di pareggiare... O vogliono prendere il secondo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Maggio 2022)

La juve comunque è proprio nella melma, da veri pirla fare quel contratto ad Allegri


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2022)

L’Inter poteva prenderne già 3. Solito deretano di Limone.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Il sinistroh magggicohhh della Joyahhh


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’Inter poteva prenderne già 3. Solito deretano di Limone.


Pareggiassero almeno.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sta giocando solo la Juventus. A parte quel tiro dal nulla di Barella l'Inter proprio 0


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque sta giocando solo la Juventus. A parte quel tiro dal nulla di Barella l'Inter proprio 0


Mi aspetto il secondo gol a momenti


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto il secondo gol a momenti


Ah beh con il culo che hanno sicuro.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

immuni ai gialli anche stasera vedo. 

solito metro di giudizio.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma Barella protesta sempre?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Danilo un leader? Allora stanno messi proprio male


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

La Juve perde,ma sembra mi stia scopando Belen Rodriguez con coito interrotto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ah ma c'è Iniesta in panchina? Pensavo avesse finito la stagione, allora non c'è problema entrerà il miglior centrocampista della storia e la risolverà


----------



## Metapiro (11 Maggio 2022)

Dilemma: peggio Alex Sandro o zakaria?


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Che partitaccia immonda comunque. Vince il culo di Limone per ora.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Guardare una partita di CL e poi questa è faticoso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Arisa è pronta per Rocco.


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Che partitaccia immonda comunque. Vince il culo di Limone per ora.


Sti gobbacci sono ridicoli, manco fanno sudare le melme che arriveranno a Cagliari belli riposati.
Scemo io che guardo la partita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Che partitaccia immonda comunque. Vince il culo di Limone per ora.


É la peggior partita possibile:
- Inter subito in vantaggio e ferma in difesa
- Partita fisicamente non troppo dispendiosa
- Juve apatica e poche emozioni
- Pochi scontri, basso rischio d'infortunio
- Partita che l'Inter probabilmente vince in 90' senza grande dispendio d'energie


Peggio di cosi é impossibile.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Immuni ai rigori contro ovviamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Effettivamente non sembrava rigore...o diciamo cosi: Al 40% era rigore....l'Inter una decisione VAR del genere non se la becca mai.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Gooooooooool


Ahahahahahhahah


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

goooooooooooool


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahahhahahahahah Handanovic


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2022)

Vai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Dajeeee


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Paperissima di Handa HA HA HA


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Radunovic !!


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Pareggio Juventus. Bene cosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

bene. 

ora si scannassero. 
voglio vedere volare crociati e tibie.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Daje!

Adesso fate i bravi e andate ai supplementari su.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Grande Radu! Ah no era Handa. Meglio così fa più male


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2022)

Non c’era kalulu in fuorigioco?


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooolll


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Vlahovic 2-1


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Aahahahaha 2-1 che mazzata sìììììì


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Maggio 2022)

2-1 ahah


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Gran gol questo


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo li, mo finisce che questi dilagano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

booommmm! Ottimo. Inter demoralizzata che perde molto meglio per noi dai


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente una partita


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Gli aveva tirato la palla sul muso a Radu...


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Eccolo li, mo finisce che questi dilagano.


Speriamo! Se finisce 4 a 1 sticazzi dei supplementari


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Grande partita ora


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Bella partita almeno


----------



## Nomaduk (11 Maggio 2022)

Morata e l'uomo delle finali.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Brozovic può fare quello che vuole.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ora si ragiona


----------



## __king george__ (11 Maggio 2022)

credo di essere l'unico milanista d'italia a "tifare" inter  

mi spiace ma anni e anni di nefandezze bianconere mi ci vuole ancora tempo per digerirle..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Che succede? Accendo ora e vedo risultato capovolto


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

brozo reazione isterica calcia via il pallone. 

neanche un richiamo. 
se era ibra era rosso diretto.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico milanista d'italia a "tifare" inter
> 
> mi spiace ma anni e anni di nefandezze bianconere mi ci vuole ancora tempo per digerirle..




Ok, ma non dirlo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> brozo reazione isterica calcia via il pallone.
> 
> neanche un richiamo.
> se era ibra era rosso diretto.



È stato ammonito.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> credo di essere l'unico milanista d'italia a "tifare" inter
> 
> mi spiace ma anni e anni di nefandezze bianconere mi ci vuole ancora tempo per digerirle..


obbiamo guardare il nostro interesse.

Ovvero 120 min più sconfitta demoralizzante


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

Nn voglio I supplementari, voglio l'imbarcata


----------



## __king george__ (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non dirlo


siete voi che siete bandieruole..vi vuole coerenza anche nell'odio


----------



## GP7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Dybala gran palla sul gol di Vlahovic


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn voglio I supplementari, voglio l'imbarcata


Entrambe le cose sfondano il morale, come questo 1-2 fulminante del resto.
Per ora bene così.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn voglio I supplementari, voglio l'imbarcata


e loro di imbarcate successe l'11 maggio se ne intendono. 

p.s. approfitto per fare un buon anniversario a tutti, fratelli rossoneri.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È stato ammonito.



Però è stato ammonito per il fallo, non per aver calciato via il pallone con nervosismo.

Comunque è tornata una partita un po' lenta.
Meglio sul 2-1 per la Juve che sull'1-0 per l'Inter.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Grande angolo del Turco.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> siete voi che siete bandieruole..vi vuole coerenza anche nell'odio



Amico mio si sceglie sempre il male minore.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn voglio I supplementari, voglio l'imbarcata


si possono avere entrambi 


2-2 

e poi 

5-2

99 
105
120


----------



## GP7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Grande angolo del Turco.


Stasera solo perle finora


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> *Però è stato ammonito per il fallo, non per aver calciato via il pallone con nervosismo.*
> 
> Comunque è tornata una partita un po' lenta.
> Meglio sul 2-1 per la Juve che sull'1-0 per l'Inter.



È già qualcosa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma eventuali squalifiche si scontrano in campionato?


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È già qualcosa



E devo darti ragione perché di solito ne servono almeno 5 o 6 di falli da ammonizione per far comparire il cartellino verso Brozovic.
Tipo le vite dei gatti, ha 9 cartellini.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Maggio 2022)

Beh, direi che Allegri con questi cambi ha creato tutti i presupposti per andare ai supplementari.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma eventuali squalifiche si scontrano in campionato?



No.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Assedio Inter adesso.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

L'ingresso di Schifucci fa vacillare il mio tifo per i gobbi


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> L'ingresso di Schifucci fa vacillare il mio tifo per i gobbi



Resisti, pensa che gioca contro le m…


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Se faceva goal Bonucci esultavo, è la misura di quanto odio l'Inda


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita... Rigore


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Rigore su Laureato


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Che idiozia qui. Rigore regalato.

Si va ai supplementari?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ecco ma vaaff.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Quanto è scarso De Ligt


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

sto laureato sempre in mezzo ai piedi


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma che cacchio han combinato?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

ma che rigore è ?


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Ahahaha altro rigorino, è Lautaro che cerca il contatto


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma che rigore è?


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Tuffo clamoroso di Laureato. Rigore ridicolo.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque sto rigore mi sa che non c'era


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Limone sembra posseduto


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Calha becca la traversa, sicuro


----------



## Tony7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Addirittura la juve oggi si sta scontrando contro la potenza arbitrale dell'inter di quest'anno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma che tuffo di Lautara Martinez!
Qui da rigore, su Vlahovic no. Entrambi non sono rigore, o diciamo rigori che FORSE si puo dare, piu no che si. Ma ovviamente si fischia pro Inter. Come sempre.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> brozo reazione isterica calcia via il pallone.
> 
> neanche un richiamo.
> se era ibra era rosso diretto.


Di Marco non ammonito dopo diversi falli da ammonizione.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

è confermato, ma l'ha guardato?


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Pareggio Turca


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Che ladrata ahahah ma come fa il var a non intervenire


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Pensavo stesse uscendo sta palla. Guarda che rigore ha tirato questo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Sta turca incrostata guarda dove lo ha tirato


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è confermato, ma l'ha guardato?


Se lo chiama poi lo toglie quindi no.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Speriamo che adesso i gobbi non collassino, devono almeno portarli ai supplementari.


----------



## GP7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Un rigore del genere a noi l'avrebbero levato. Sempre ce l'avessero dato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ora la vincono le m…


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Dai dai, resistete entrambe un quarto d'ora.
Poi che vinca la Juve.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

"fantastico, è un rigore fantastico"!


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque che squadra di m la rube


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco riescono a rubare perfino ai gobbi..
Marotta ormai peggio di moggi


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma che è sta roba? Guarda un po’ se mi devo schifare per un intervento contro la Juve.


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Beh, direi che Allegri con questi cambi ha creato tutti i presupposti per andare ai supplementari.


Non per autocitarmi , ma Max non capisce più cosa vuol dire allenare una squadra di calcio oggi.

Giocare con una linea a 5? Ma che diavolo combina? Speriamo che tengano 15 minuti!


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma che rigore è? Ma dai……Mafiotta nr1 incontrastato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Il telecronista tedesca non riesce a spiegarsi la non-ammonizione di Lautaro dopo questo intervento.


Assistiamo a qualcosa d'assurdo. Questa Inter é molto peggio della Juventus di Moggi.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco riescono a rubare perfino ai gobbi..
> Marotta ormai peggio di moggi



Gli interisti sono peggio, da sempre.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Che uomo di fango Cuadrado.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Si sta preparando la rissa finale. Come speravo. Ma l'Inda deve soccombere, altrimenti non serve a niente.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma i cronisti???
Gli è andata di culo a quel turco di m altro che rigore strepitoso!!!
I ladri di fatto stanno rubando ancora a casa dei ladri per antonomasia
Che schifo che sono diventati questo juve Inter, che schifo

Spero almeno che si sfasci Lautaro e Perisic per il Cagliari


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco riescono a rubare perfino ai gobbi..
> Marotta ormai peggio di moggi


Riescono a rubare ai ladri che stanno rapinando una banca, incredibili davvero.
I telecronisti dicono "doppio fallo" pazzesco, non c'era nulla.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Maggio 2022)

Noto che le scintille stanno aumentando. Bene, bene...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

hahahaha ma avete visto il replay VAR? Questo sarebbe un rigore? A sto punto ogni tocco sul attaccante dovrebbe essere rigore.
Non so se é piu ridicolo questo rigore o quello sul tocco invisibile su Dzeko.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma sto de Ligt che lo hanno pagato quanto la valle d'Aosta...


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Riescono a rubare ai ladri che stanno rapinando una banca, incredibili davvero.
> I telecronisti dicono "doppio fallo" pazzesco, non c'era nulla.


Una roba tipo Arsenio Lupin contro la banda bassotti.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Alla fine questi vincono nel recupero. E' già scritto.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

ma che razza di cesso è de light ? 

spero che botman non gli assomigli per niente, visto che come tipologia di giocatore lo ricorda.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Nel peggiore degli incubi i nati dopo potrebbero vincere coppa Italia e campionato


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

prepariamoci a ogni tipo di malefatta nelle ultime due giornate, come succede da inizio anno.


----------



## PANDA82 (11 Maggio 2022)

Per me il rigore può starci.... 
Al di là di ciò, bene se vanno ai supplementari e si sfiancano!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Se vincono stasera fanno 6 punti a occhi chiusi


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Nel peggiore degli incubi i nati dopo potrebbero vincere coppa Italia e campionato


Se stasera vincono io comincio a cagarmi sotto per domenica.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Tenete botta cessi.


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Maggio 2022)

rigore inventato


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Se stasera vincono io comincio a cagarmi sotto per domenica.




Non pensare a che faranno loro. Noi dobbiamo fare il nostro.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

ma allegri si giocherebbe gli eventuali rigori con perin ?  

non credo abbia le palle di cambiarlo con sceszny.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Limone con questi cambi la perde


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Limone i titolari li sta togliendo tutti. Maledetto.


----------



## Giek (11 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi, l’Inter va avanti a un favore a partita. Ormai è una cosa automatica. Poi con il VAR è ancora più scandalosa questa situazione. Mamma mia


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Il fenomeno Lautaro stasera ha toccato 3 palle in croce, che campione.
80 mln.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

patetica la signorina silvani.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

*Supplementari *


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Skriniar sempre immune ad ogni cartellino. Pazzesco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Benissimo i supplementari, l'unica cosa per cui tifavo.

Ma mi sembra che Scemone pensi già al Cagliari.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Quel macellaio di Skriniar se giocasse con noi prenderebbe un rosso a partita


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Bene così. Ora speriamo che i gobbi la portino a casa.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Bene cosi, missione supplementari raggiunta. 
Ora che ha tolto tutti i rigoristi Limone il frignone voglio vedere chi farà tirare.


----------



## vannu994 (11 Maggio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, l’Inter va avanti a un favore a partita. Ormai è una cosa automatica. Poi con il VAR è ancora più scandalosa questa situazione. Mamma mia


Stasera 10 gialli non hanno dato ai M*azzurri


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Stanno picchiando e basta quei cani nerazzurri e non li ammonisce mai
Fa bene a incaxxarsi Allegri


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Ottimi i supplementari.

Adesso Vlahovic metta lì un'altra pera che andiamo a tutti a nanna contenti dai.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Benissimo così.


----------



## GP7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Inter ignobile in ogni singolo giocatore. Un atteggiamento da totali impuniti che non merita altro che schiaffargli lo scudo in faccia. A prescindere da stasera.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Attenzioneeeee problema ad Handanovic....


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

L'impunità a picchiare come fabbri che ha l'Inda è incredibile comunque.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Attenzioneeeee problema ad Handanovic....


Tutta scena figurati


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Bene così. Ora speriamo che i gobbi la portino a casa.


mai i gobbi mai..locatelli non dovrà vincere neanche la coppa del nonno


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma sto de Ligt che lo hanno pagato quanto la valle d'Aosta...


Kalulu è più forte ed è costato un centesimo di sto pachiderma


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma quanti sono sti Pellegrini??!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2022)

Noi abbiamo vinto!!


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> mai i gobbi mai..locatelli non dovrà vincere neanche la coppa del nonno



Meglio loro che i le melme che hanno rubato di tutto e di più quest'anno.

Io tiferei per far perdere entrambe, ma purtroppo non si può...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma quanti cambi si possono fare? Addirittura 6?


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Ma quanti cambi si possono fare? Addirittura 6?


Il sesto è per via dei supplementari.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Barella è il 50% da solo del mio odio per l'Inda.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Morata ma vai a casa vai, mamma mia che brocco questo.
Occhio che gli danno rigore ancora.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Guarda come rincorrono l'arbitro sti cani


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

eccolo qua, ora gli danno il rigore.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

rotfl, altro rigore.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Madonna che cesso sto De Ligt


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

De Ligt è da galera.....


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo il secondo, rigore.


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Altro rigore


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Ecco l'altro rigore.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Alé secondo rigore per l'Inda.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Adesso il var è acceso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma de Light quanti rigori ha causato da quando è alla juve??? Allucinante


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma De Ligt ci è o ci fa? 
È uno scarparo incredibile e lo lascia pure dentro Allegri


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Ora sbaglia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Ecco, quando c'e da intervenire per l'Inter il VAR interviene. Perche non ha riguardato la simulazione di Lautaro?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché non gli assegnano le partite direttamente a tavolino?


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Maggio 2022)

De ligt fa un numero di falli da rigore che neanche bonera


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

De Light è nerazzurro


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

a questi danno i rigori come quando si mette il formaggio sulla pasta.


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

ormai i tempi sono cambiati, troppi rigori contro i gobbi


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Maggio 2022)

No, vabbè. E' mafia allo stato puro.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Perin si scansa pure ahaha


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

3-2 Perisic


----------



## ventu84090 (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque quello che ha fatto Brozovic buttando fuori la palla è veramente scandaloso e nessuno dice mai nulla..


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa a mettere Pierin in porta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Per me non c'era nemmeno questo.

E' la seconda partita in cui umiliano arbitralmente la juve, i ladri per eccellenza.... significa una mafia paurosa.
Ho molto paura per le ultime due.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Che schifo.

E a sentire i gobbi De Ligt sarebbe il migliore della Serie A.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita. 

I gobbi sono riusciti ancora una volta a resuscitare le melme. Incredibile.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Trevisani pare stia a Inter channel


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Il rigore ci stava. Poco da dire.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Questo rigore ci stava, il primo invece è ridicolo.


----------



## Tobi (11 Maggio 2022)

Primo rigore fasullo e rosso per brozovic per proteste non dato


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Sintesi della partita :

Rubare a casa dei ladri


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2022)

Calciopoli col var


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Comunque quello che ha fatto Brozovic buttando fuori la palla è veramente scandaloso e nessuno dice mai nulla..


Infatti era da giallo e quindi espulsione. Ma figurati.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Figuriamoci se queste pippe fanno 3-3

Beccano anche il quarto.


----------



## livestrong (11 Maggio 2022)

Sto de ligt è veramente una sciagura


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Senza contare il rigore su Lautaro che è lui che si fa incastrare il piede apposte


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2022)

De Ligt e proprio un cesso.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

Vai a fidarti degli giuventini


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Il secondo rigore ci sta. In primo è una vergogna da calciopoli


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Ci vuole il 3-3 al 120⁰


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a mettere Pierin in porta


posso capire se scezny avesse avuto problemi......ma è tranquillamente in panchina. 

mossa suicida di allegri. 
voleva preservare il polacco per le ultime 2 gare inutili di campionato ? 

de ligt cmq una sciagura.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma guarda che ANO questi


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Strafinita.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma andate aff


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se queste pippe fanno 3-3
> 
> Beccano anche il quarto.



Puntuale.


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

4-2 Perisic

Mi sa che Allegri è proprio finito


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti per la 2 stella.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Perin non ha le MANI !!!


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

Ora è proprio finita


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Maggio 2022)

ciao core.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo ormai capito che la mafia della Juve era da imputare principalmente a Marotta.

E' il Moggi della nuova era.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita dai. Peccato, preferivo la vittoria dei gobbi anche se cambia poco


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Niente, anche oggi gira tutto per loro.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Come già detto... questi tirano. Quanti gol fanno con tiri da fuori? Assurdo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Maggio 2022)

A noi non danno un rigore da 4 mesi, a questi appena cadono danno i rigori.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

De Ligt lo guarda, che giocatore @Buciadignho


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Questi vincono senza Dzeko e Lautaro assurdo 

Se non vinciamo campionato impazzisco


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ormai capito che la mafia della Juve era da imputare principalmente a Marotta.
> 
> E' il Moggi della nuova era.


Abbastanza evidente.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Allegri FINITISSIMO, a tutti i livelli.


----------



## JoKeR (11 Maggio 2022)

Brozovic andava espulso.
Barella andava ammonito.
Lautaro andava ammonito per proteste.
Primo rigore ridicolo, cercato da Lautaro.
Ormai sono i nuovi ladri.
Ahahha che robe..
Vabbè si saranno caricati ma hanno speso tanto. 
trevisano ridicolo oltre ogni misura.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Perché Perin gioca la finale?


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Dai che fanno a botte. Almeno quello.


----------



## chicagousait (11 Maggio 2022)

Con chi c'è l'ha Allegri


----------



## livestrong (11 Maggio 2022)

L'unica roba in cui speravo, ovvero i supplementari, si è verificata. Sul resto sticazzi, Juve e Inter due squadre indegne


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Allegri sbracato 

Bello eh Max essere rapinati? Quante volte ne hai goduto...


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Dopo 'sto scempio ho paura per domenica.

Comunque Allegri zero tituli. È quello che si merita con il suo medioevo calcistico.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> posso capire se scezny avesse avuto problemi......ma è tranquillamente in panchina.
> 
> mossa suicida di allegri.
> voleva preservare il polacco per le ultime 2 gare inutili di campionato ?
> ...


Ma no! Penso sia il portiere per la Coppa Italia. (Ma condivido)


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Maggio 2022)

A me dispiace per voi, perché le ultime due giornate sappiamo chi dovrà vincerle…


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita. Preparatevi a titoli della serie "Scudetto: l'Inter ci credeh!" "L'Inter fa paurah!" e menate sul "tripletino" a non finire.


----------



## livestrong (11 Maggio 2022)

Allegri è un pagliaccio comunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ormai capito che la mafia della Juve era da imputare principalmente a Marotta.
> 
> E' il Moggi della nuova era.


é veramente impressionante.
VAR su richiesta, sempre e comunque. Anche nel dubbio si fischia.
Rigore pro Inter, controllarlo al VAR? Meglio di no.
Falli in continuazione da killer come Skriniar? Meglio non ammonirli.

Anche Valeri, un ex-cecchino juventino, ora con Marotta sulla sponda interista sul colpo diventa un arbitro che dirige contro la Juve come quando era lui a dirigere contro di noi in una partita di Coppa Italia.


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

C'è da dire che ladrate di questo tipo sono anche una sorta di karma per la Juve eh.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> De Ligt lo guarda, che giocatore @Buciadignho


Hahaha sei cattivo, mi hai anticipato.

L'amore e cieco c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

De Ligt ma sei uno scandalo pauroso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (11 Maggio 2022)

Beh ragazzi, a noi convenivano i 120 minuti, e i 120 minuti sono arrivati.

Meglio di così c'era solo l'infortunio di qualche interista, ma meglio di niente.

Per il resto a me sembra palese che il risultato è un mix della forza dell'Inter e dell'ormai assodata "normalità" della Juventus. 
La juventus oggi è una squadra normale; l'inter ha organizzazione e colpi dei singoli


----------



## Zenos (11 Maggio 2022)

Trevisan vede che vlahovic è scivolato


----------



## Andris (11 Maggio 2022)

ora danno pure questo ahahah


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Dagli il rigore melma, se lo hai dato prima., 
MELMA


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> é veramente impressionante.
> VAR su richiesta, sempre e comunque. Anche nel dubbio si fischia.
> Rigore pro Inter, controllarlo al VAR? Meglio di no.
> Falli in continuazione da killer come Skriniar? Meglio non ammonirli.
> ...


Ho paura per le ultime due giornate. Il potere di questi è impressionante.


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Vlahovic è il già diventato juventino a tutti gli effetti


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Calcione di De Vrij sul piede di Vlahovic ma qui rigore no. Ahahha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

ahahahahahaha madonna santa. Valeri. Che arbitraggio. Che scandalo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Maggio 2022)

Io sono soddisfatto per i supplementari, a prescindere da chi vinca sta coppetta. 

Detto ciò, spero sia finalmente chiaro quanto potere ha Marotta.
Pensateci: da quando è andato via dalla Rube hanno smesso di rubare e ha iniziato l'inter.
Marotta è il Moggi di questi tempi.
Se volessimo davvero preoccuparci solo di vincere, andrebbe ingaggiato domani: ti garantisce 15 punti a stagione solo di arbitraggi e peso politico.


----------



## Maurizio91 (11 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> De Ligt ma sei uno scandalo pauroso.


Ha sprecato un pallone così...a caso, lanciandolo nella stratosfera. Impresentabile a certi livelli, altro che fenomeno. Oppure è la juventus che lo ha rovinato


----------



## Milanoide (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma dove va a giocare Perisic nella prossima stagione ?


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Calcione di De Vrij sul piede di Vlahovic ma qui rigore no. Ahahha


Dalla sala Var è arrivato il consueto: "Vai, vai. Prende la palla".


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma dove va a giocare Perisic nella prossima stagione ?



Lo rinnoveranno sicuramente.


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Maggio 2022)

io non ho mai visto nella mia vita un arbitraggio cosi oscenamente palese. peggio che con la juve


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia questa Inda che scandalo... Facile vincere con gli arbitri che ti fischiano tutto... Una porcata dietro l'altra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io sono soddisfatto per i supplementari, a prescindere da chi vinca sta coppetta.
> 
> Detto ciò, spero sia finalmente chiaro quanto potere ha Marotta.
> Pensateci: da quando è andato via dalla Rube hanno smesso di rubare e ha iniziato l'inter.
> ...


É troppo ovvio. Veramente troppo.

Non so come si possibile una cosa del genere nel epoca del VAR. Nel era di Moggi si poteva ancora credere al errore arbitrale. Al giorno d'oggi errori come quello di Torino sul fallo di Ranocchia o il tuffo di Lautaro oggi non sono spiegabili come errore. Non esiste che Massa abbia visto un tocco sul pallone di Ranocchia.
Questo é forse il peggior campionato di sempre sotto questo punto di vista.
Anche la Coppa Italia: Lautaro graziato al andata del derby di semifinale, gol inspiegabilmente annullato a Bennacer al ritorno e anche oggi decisione sempre a senso unico.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia questa Inda che scandalo... Facile vincere con gli arbitri che ti fischiano tutto... Una porcata dietro l'altra.


E come si incaz.zano appena gli fischiano il minimo falletto contro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2022)

Questa partita non sposta niente nel discorso scudetto. Pensiamo a noi


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque è sempre lo StrabiVAR che li tiene a galla, primo rigore vergognoso. E non parliamo della scandalosa doppia trasferta torinese. Annata con robe che neanche ai tempi di Moggi, lo strabico di melma vince per distacco


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ha sprecato un pallone così...a caso, lanciandolo nella stratosfera. Impresentabile a certi livelli, altro che fenomeno. Oppure è la juventus che lo ha rovinato


No è scarso di suo, ma a livelli infimi.


----------



## Albijol (11 Maggio 2022)

Affrontando l'Inter di Marotta, lo juventino ha finalmente capito cosa si provava a affrontare la Juve di Marotta


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Saranno 10 minuti inutili.
L'Inter giustamente si chiuderà e i gobbi non sanno attaccare.

Pensiamo all'Atalanta e andiamo avanti.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

@hakaishin non guarda la partita?


----------



## Asso_86 (11 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Affrontando l'Inter di Marotta, lo juventino ha finalmente capito cosa si provava a affrontare la Juve di Marotta



ma almeno noi eravamo molto più forti di sta banda di ladri dopati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

La Juve come ha fatto a spendere così tanto per costruire una rosa del genere... Paralitici li ha rovinati.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Maggio 2022)

se qualcuno vince contro la juve rubando sono ancora piu contento...si chiama karma

l'inter è sulla buona strada ma deve ancora mangiarne di minestra per arrivare a livello dei gobbi






ps:e comunque sono andati ai supplementari quindi a noi va bene in ogni caso


----------



## mil77 (11 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Affrontando l'Inter di Marotta, lo juventino ha finalmente capito cosa si provava a affrontare la Juve di Marotta


Frase da scolpire nella pietra


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Maggio 2022)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> ma almeno noi eravamo molto più forti di sta banda di ladri dopati


karma is a shit, eh


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questa partita non sposta niente nel discorso scudetto. Pensiamo a noi



A me purtroppo ha tolto molta tranquillità.
E ho zero paura dell'Atalanta, temo quelli al monitor nello stanzino.


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque il nervosismo di Allegri è sospetto.

Non è che ha qualche clausola del tipo zero tituli = possibilità di esonero low cost?

Chissà....


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> No è scarso di suo, ma a livelli infimi.



All'inizio parlavano di ambientamento, di campionato diverso.
Che scuse hanno dopo 3 anni?

Fa danni su danni e gli juventini lo proteggono sempre perché lo hanno pagato 80 milioni e pesa troppo dire che li hanno buttati nel cesso...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahah cheeen


----------



## admin (11 Maggio 2022)

Che capra sto kean


----------



## mil77 (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Calcione di De Vrij sul piede di Vlahovic ma qui rigore no. Ahahha


Dai quello non è mai nella vita rigore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ken e il sacro tiro di Hokuto. Uatah!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Comunque il nervosismo di Allegri è sospetto.
> 
> Non è che ha qualche clausola del tipo zero tituli = possibilità di esonero low cost?
> 
> Chissà....



Ha paura del paragone con Pirlo


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Maggio 2022)

Tra i 2 ladri avrei preferito di gran lunga veder vincere i ladri di sempre e non quelli nati dopo, ne bastava e avanzava una

Veder esultare quella melma di Calhanoglu e Brozovic non lo reggo, tra poco giro sperando si facciano male in 22 e Forza Cagliari


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Maggio 2022)

Finita dai. Grande apprensione per le prossime due di campionato. A Lissone hanno certamente progettato pure quelle.


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai quello non è mai nella vita rigore


lo è comunque 2 o 3 volte di piu di quello su lautaro


----------



## R41D3N (11 Maggio 2022)

Ora mi toccherà pure sentire le solite dichiarazioni post partita di limone, che loro ci credono, che i rigori erano netti e bla bla bla. 
Ho i brividi pensando a domenica, chissà quale sicario ci manderanno ad arbitrare?


----------



## Solo (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque questa è la seconda Coppa Italia di Inzaghi. E a gennaio aveva messo in bacheca la terza Supercoppa...

Vediamo di tenerlo a zero con gli scudetti...


----------



## mil77 (11 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E come si incaz.zano appena gli fischiano il minimo falletto contro.


Ma va mica si inca...no, è proprio una cosa volontaria e studiata a tavolino.


----------



## mil77 (11 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> lo è comunque 2 o 3 volte di piu di quello su lautaro


Non è rigore né uno né l'altro


----------



## folletto (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A me purtroppo ha tolto molta tranquillità.
> E ho zero paura dell'Atalanta, temo quelli al monitor nello stanzino.


Infatti, sono senza vergogna, alla minima occasione ci ladrano. Bisognerà stravincere


----------



## Gamma (11 Maggio 2022)

Ora daranno un rigore alla juve per far finta di compensare (all'ultino minuti chiaramente).

Comunque l'evento che mi disturba non è il primo rigore, ma il mancato doppio giallo a Brozovic. A Ibra lo cacciarono per un "mi sembra strano eh", tocca ricordarlo.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma va mica si inca...no, è proprio una cosa volontaria e studiata a tavolino.


Certo, lo so benissimo


----------



## Buciadignho (11 Maggio 2022)

Obiettivamente la partita l’ha persa Allegri. Cambi scellerati, con una Juve che aveva dimostrato di essere pericolosa con un Inter apertissima e fragile sotto molti punti di vista. Un allenatore serio avrebbe aggiunto gamba e non allungato la linea difensiva giocando di fatto 10 vs 11. L’Inter ha preso d’assedio la Juve dopo quei cambi, era prevedibilissimo. Ancora si devono fare questi discorsi ad

@Raryof ho già spiegato come la vedo su De Ligt, ma tra poco mi si dirà che pure Vlahovic é brocco. Il contesto fa la differenza negli sport di squadra.

Qualcuno mi sa spiegare come cavolo fa quel vecchio di Perisic ad essere ancora cosi lucido (con tanto di doppietta) giocando da esterno a tutto campo!! Dai seriamente, ma come fa? Atleta straordinario, che sia dannato 

Comunque la Coppa conta relativamente, quando ci avevano dato 3-0 credevano di averci distrutto, ed invece subito dopo vinciamo e convinciamo in campionato, può benissimo accadere il contrario, soprattutto a chi incontra una squadra disperata 3 giorni dopo aver giocato 120 minuti, e lo voglio vedere quel triangolo di Perisic come recupera.

Perisic triangolo  :


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Iniesta oltre a portare sfiga li ha pure fatti giocare in 10


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ormai è finita. In ogni caso avrebbe vinto una squadra di m…si.


----------

